#  > انجمن تلفن همراه و تبلت >  > بخش تعمیرات تخصصی انواع تبلت و گوشی های موبایل >  > آموزشی: برداشتن پسورد یا الگوی تبلت ها بدون ریست فکتوری

## h.ghaznavi

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*24260*,*3eyyed*,*58mohsen*,*77770*,*a4faranse*,*abadgamer*,*abbas30*,*able*,*adle*,*afarinesh-r*,*aftab*,*ahmagh3*,*alaghamandan*,*ali hoshmand*,*ali.zohuri*,*ali10784*,*ali927110*,*aliamd*,*alidada22*,*aliranjbar13*,*alireza85*,*alireza_skoot*,*alisenda*,*ali_3381*,*AMD*,*amen*,*aminhabibi*,*antypanty*,*arash&l*,*arash_hot*,*arian51*,*as-it*,*aseman3*,*atsh75*,*ava_system31*,*ayoub m*,*azadmol*,*azarmobail*,*azym*,*b4b4k*,*bad-boy*,*baharnarenj*,*bahmani1362*,*bamdad61*,*bamsi*,*bestc0d3r*,*biman251*,*blstr*,*brutalfast*,*cvxcvx*,*daneshjooit*,*DARBEDARMOHSEN*,*delta.techno*,*delta0*,*dibacomputer*,*dj_amir*,*Dreamstar*,*drmohsen007*,*duf1364*,*efarzin1981*,*ehsan-kh*,*electeropars*,*eramlain*,*esmaeil.v*,*esmaeil618*,*esmatdoost*,*farhad12*,*farnam1*,*farzad.*,*farzinc*,*faslepaeez*,*f_khodaverdi*,*gokhan*,*golami*,*gshadi*,*h11_jookar*,*hadi.abdali*,*hadi1*,*hadi_sun*,*haghighi*,*haj mohsen*,*hamedphp*,*hamid*,*hamid_nadery*,*hasan 2015*,*hassan81*,*hda*,*he$am*,*heydari347*,*hidar*,*ho3in*,*hojjat1353*,*hossenmmh*,*hrzn*,*h_gh*,*ignore2010*,*iitomasii*,*iman_sh*,*infovahed*,*iran.repare*,*jamalsaghi*,*javad hassan*,*javadjavad1*,*javad_291382*,*javamobira*,*joseph.apple*,*kalhor7*,*karnab*,*khosro-saleh*,*king*67*,*kmw.co*,*lavymini*,*lawanmobile*,*loveme20*,*loyal1366*,*m.kamalifard*,*m2d*,*mahansaba*,*Mahyar.FF*,*majid..*,*majid_kh_s*,*mamalmoa*,*mashti25*,*masoud2500*,*masoud6826*,*mavaramat*,*maziyarmajdi*,*mcseali*,*mehdi1059*,*mehdi9259*,*mehdijeee*,*mehdi_m*,*meherzi*,*mehran139*,*mehran49ma*,*mf551391*,*miabad*,*miremad*,*misha_spy*,*mista*,*mjbmjb81*,*MKZPARS*,*mobilesarv*,*modirforoosh*,*mohammad0923*,*mohsen++*,*mojtabashaye*,*mor1385*,*MORTEZA-3282*,*mortezabrtr*,*mostafa.mk*,*mrezaabb*,*mtn*,*mvm49*,*nakhodaei*,*nccnejati*,*nima05190000*,*omid6564324*,*orkideh.pc*,*parhambest*,*parsiankala*,*pc_mojtaba*,*pedram59p*,*pedro121*,*pegman*,*peymanttm*,*pezhman111*,*piran_hamed*,*pishro2015*,*PoisoN*,*qwsx*,*rahim_ehsan_997*,*rajeb khers*,*rameshk*,*raminmax*,*ramin_bord20*,*razi4888*,*Reza-f*,*reza.k*,*rezaarteh*,*rezababij*,*REZA_RAJABI*,*rk215*,*royalsystem*,*saeed fzf*,*saeed.seven*,*saeed4417*,*saeed_x27*,*saeidit*,*sahamipoor*,*sajadfath*,*sajjad1394*,*sala68*,*samad_611*,*saman5683*,*sambaby*,*sardarshams*,*saroveh*,*satbw*,*sbn*,*scorpions*,*sd121*,*setam*,*sevda12*,*sgs1352*,*shadies*,*shaft00121*,*shahin0012*,*shahin33*,*shahkoh*,*shahri*,*shapoor32*,*shervin1358*,*siavash63*,*sina*2012*,*single*,*sirmmp*,*smazi*,*st33693*,*sunboys*,*s_ali_m*,*tak_system a*,*technician88*,*tnt_192*,*veisian63*,*vh3131*,*V_Notebook09*,*yass*,*yazdan-1*,*za12345*,*_mozilla*,*ادریس خان*,*اسوه*,*بهاجروی*,*تاج*,*جیمز*,*حسین دانش*,*داده پرداز*,*دیتا1*,*رسول123456*,*علی پاشایی*,*علی+*,*كرامت*,*مجتبی جهانی*,*محمد ش*,*مسعود نصوحی*,*پرنیان1*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## shahin33

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*24260*,*able*,*ali hoshmand*,*AMD*,*amiirhossein*,*h.ghaznavi*,*ho3in*,*samad_611*,*تاج*

----------


## azarmobail

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*ali hoshmand*

----------


## saroveh

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*ali hoshmand*,*f_khodaverdi*

----------

